# Right of abode



## candyann (Jul 8, 2013)

In my own research for this topic I found that there was very little information on it and most of it was old. This is what happened with my application for a Certificate of Entitlement to the Right of Abode (which I will henceforth abbreviate!) 

Some other people may be in my position and that is, although I am eligible to apply for a British passport I prefer not to do so. I do not personally want an additional passport. This is an individual decision and I understand that others choose differently; I am only offering my experience as a practical help, because it apparently doesn't come up.

I sent off my passport and the evidence of my RoA (British naturalization certificate) 3 weeks ago yesterday (oh, and the fee of course). Today I got my documents back in the mail. The passport is now endorsed with the CoE to RoA. The explanatory letter states that this is means I am "now free from UK immigration control, does not need to obtain leave from an immigration officer to enter the UK and may live and work here without restriction. When returning to the UK at a seaport or airport where passengers go through immigration control in separate channels, the holder may use the channel marked 'British/E.U. Passports'."

I just wanted to let anyone know who would, for whatever reasons, prefer to prove your RoA by something in your non-British passport, that this is an alternative to a British passport. It costs more than a passport but that was not the issue for me. It took 3 weeks, did not require an interview, did not require any references, and did not require me to send in any other passports other than the one I was getting endorsed, obviously. It was by far the simplest, quickest, and most painless process I have ever gone through with the HO, and the only one that made me feel validated rather than angry and drained.

I am by no means discouraging anyone who is eligible for a British passport from applying for one; I am merely sharing my very positive experience with an alternative. Goodness knows, I have had negative experiences to share. Lots of people can help with all the pros of a passport, but this information was not available for me when I searched for it, so just in case someone wants it in the future, I hope it helps.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Certificate of Entitlement for ROA is still available, but is no longer issued to those who have taken out British passport. 
It has little practical difference to having British passport in UK, but when travelling in Europe, you won't be regarded as EU national by most border agents therefore cannot benefit from EU freedom of movement, and will be subject to rules for holders of your passport. So you have great difficulty in working or living long-term without a visa, and your stay in Schengen countries is likely to be limited to 90-in-180 days. If your nationality requires a Schengen visa, you may have to get one.


----------



## candyann (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks, Joppa.

Yes, there are many advantages to having a British passport, and you are right that you can now have only one or the other. My personal preference was not to have one, as I don't plan to live in Europe and my passport never gets a moment's glance at an EU border crossing (except the UK of course). If those were my requirements, I would have made a different decision. I just couldn't find any recent processing times for CoE to RoA, so I thought it might help anyone else in my situation.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi mates !!
I found this topis suddenly , I was realy surprised ( if it means what I am thinking )
Dear Joppa, Can I apply for certificate of entailtment for my daughter?? how much time will it take !!!!!!!!! pleaaaaase Joppa I am waiting !!!!! I dn't care how much it costs just tell me if my daughter is eligible for it , and how much time will it take 
this topic raises my hopes !!!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Beissan

Please repeat here why you think your daughter is entitled to right of abode. Give full details of her parentage, where she was born, her age etc.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

I am british , my husband is Algerian , she was born in ALgeria , she is 2 years old now !


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

How did you get your British citizenship. Born in UK?


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

yes , my mother is british and I was born there in 1990. 
I couldn't find any prcessing time for it any where !!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Then your daughter is British by descent and is entitled to British passport. They no longer give right of abode endorsement to British citizens.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa no way !!! 
i am realy disappionted!
Can you tell me for how long should the money stay in the bank account (( to apply fr visitor visa for my daughter)) .
and will it be a problem if the money stay for short period ???? (since she is british , I guess they will not refuse a visa fr her )) what do you think?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They won't issue a visa for British citizen. You have to get her passport.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Are you sure ??? 
I thought it is ok!!! and when we go to uk I apply for her passport !!
please are you sure ????


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes I am sure. It's obvious she is a British citizen. No doubt about it. Just through your birth certificate and her birth certificate.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

it is difficult to find someone t sign her photo . but may be they can issue her a visit visa , why not?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They won't and shouldn't issue a visa for British citizen. You have to state her parentage and their nationality on the application and they will know she is a dual British citizen.
Have you contacted British passport enquiry line about countersignatory?


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

a member from the forum is telling me that I can take her with shwing her birth certificate and passport and mine as well and explain that she is british then I have her passport in UK !! 
check my thread ' british passport " please and explain for me dear Joppa pleeease


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I will close this thread and continue discussion on your other thread.


----------

